

Ask HN: What you use for task scheduling in Python + Flask? - bluedog

Celery seems too heavy for doing causal scheduling like calling APIs every hour and doing some database based calculation.<p>How promising &quot;Advanced Python Scheduler&quot; is, have you used it?<p>Are there any good libraries available for Python + Flask?
======
nyddle
Redis Queue: [http://python-rq.org](http://python-rq.org)
[https://github.com/mattupstate/flask-
rq](https://github.com/mattupstate/flask-rq)

~~~
bluedog
I already have PostgreSQL, so having Redis would be additional pain. But,
thanks, will check it out.

------
stephancoral
There's a pythonic scheduler here -
[https://github.com/dbader/schedule](https://github.com/dbader/schedule)

you could also use cron

------
anthony_barker
\- cron

\- Orto (cronjob editor)

\- oddjob

\- SOS Jobscheduler

